# Stiffy Push Poles



## Guest

I have maintained a low profile as a "Stiffy Distributor" but it was recently brought to my attention that I need to let people know that I stock the most popular "Stiffy Hybrids" as well as some of the upper end poles. I also stock the ferrule kits and ends in the event of an unfortunate accident. If I can help anyone, please feel free to PM me for pricing on application. Right now I'm working on a cash basis but should have the Credit Card thing up and running in the near future.

Thx,
CR


----------



## Lil_Tate

Capt Ron is top notch.  I bought a 21' hybrid from him and couldn't be happier.
Love that thing.  Capt Ron gets a :thumbsup: in my book.
Do yourself a favor when you are looking for a pushpole and contact the ol' Capt.


----------



## LoneRanger

CR PM ME $$ ON A 21 FT HYB



L.R. ;D


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper

Ugh! Now, I have the David Lee Roth song "Just a Gigolo" stuck in my head after reading this post and forced laugh to myself because I am sure to be the only one to get my own humor.


;D


----------



## Guest

> Ugh! Now, I have the David Lee Roth song "Just a Gigolo" stuck in my head after reading this post and forced laugh to myself because I am sure to be the only one to get my own humor.
> 
> 
> ;D



I can change that image. Just picture swinging 24' of Black Carbon around the warehouse and then hanging it on a rack.


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper

Boob Lube.

;D

Errr ummmm, Ill behave.


----------



## Guest

> Boob Lube.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Errr ummmm, Ill behave.


Yep, I take pride in stiffy's that don't leak.


----------



## iMacattack

Why didn't you tell me... I ended up buying one from some a-hole... ;D


----------



## Bob

If I could only get one with wrapped in Camo Seadek. _*Plush*_ would be the only way to describe it.


----------



## LUCAS

Great website here. Need a push pole for my 23 ft bay boat. Fiberglass 21 ft will do. Can you email me with pricing details?


Thanks
lucas


----------



## jb

Hi Capt Ron,
Are you still selling Stiffy pushpoles?
Need a 21'.
Can you email new prices on the different models?
Boat is coming in next week and I want to be ready to do some fishing.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## iMacattack

This is an old post before we had a Commercial Section. I moved it to it's proper location.

Cheers


----------



## fatalbert43

Capt. Ron has the best customer service in the business. I've delt with him several times and I have always been pleased. He deffinatly goes above and beyond for his customers. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## beavis

Another happy customer here


----------



## backwaterbandits

So far I got my Stiffy Hybrid Push Pole and my Sea-Dek 
from Capt. Ron @ The Skiff Shop and am also a very 
satisfied customer!!!! Thanks CR [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]
Dave


----------



## JRH

> Another happy customer here



X3

And I've bought a boat, push pole, and sea dek from him.


----------



## iMacattack

pRON is da man!


----------



## Guest

Wow, talking about resurrection ;D ;D I forgot about this thread and thanks for moving it to the Commercial Section. Things are moving along and I'll be a little higher profile as soon as my banners hit the commercial section. Just waiting for admin to do their thing. 

In the mean time feel free to visit www.theskiffshop.com.

Been testing the site for a couple of weeks and will be adding product as we receive stock. Items shown are what I intend to keep in stock but more may be available. Please do not hesitate to ask and I will do my best to accommodate any special orders.

Thanks for looking,
CR


----------

